

Steve Jobs Business Card from 1979 Listed as VP New Product Development - moses1400
http://blog.cloudcontacts.com/steve-jobs-business-card/

======
abbelani
Hard to believe that this is real, I feel like Steve Jobs would have had
better designed business cards.

~~~
faramarz
Whaaaa. It absolutely is designed better. Have you seen business cards from
that time? Everything was business-dry, including my grand fathers.

Serif logos, Serif body, no color.

~~~
moses1400
agree, it actually is well designed although I would have expected a telex
number on there

